# Rats in Houston, Tx?



## fascai (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm looking into adopting a pair of rats soon, and at the moment nothing I've seen really seems to grab my interest. I've looked into our local shelters and haven't seen anything yet. I'm trying to avoid chain stores at all cost. Does anyone have a pair of rats or know anyone dealing with any "oops" litters in or around my area?


----------



## Blackthorn (May 14, 2007)

This place often has rats. http://cap4pets.org/

CTRR occasionally has transport to Houston, but not super often. I would recommend you post on the Rat Association of Texas facebook page. Craigslist can be a source for new ratties, but you have to be careful not to support a sketchy situation and CL is full of crappy backyard breeders.


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey, I'm in Houston. A few people recommended cap4pets for me, but I wasn't really convinced. I've driven all the way to Austin to CTRR twice just to pick up ratties-- it was worth it. c:


----------



## Blackthorn (May 14, 2007)

Awww, thanks Tesumph!  Love your avatar pic of the beebies.


----------

